# Tom's Auto Body Paint and Repair



## rtbeuke (Sep 29, 2008)

Finally got up the nerve to open my "Garage" and will post a few pictures of some completed cars and works in progress.

Most of you have already seen my Deal's Wheels Van:


Another of my finished cars is the MPC Little Red Zinger, with all chrome stripped and replaced with Alclad:
 

And am currently working on a Lindberg '34 Ford Roadster Pickup that I had picked up at our local Ollies for about $7, figuring it would be a good cheap kit to hone my rusty skills on:
    
Enjoy!


----------



## rtbeuke (Sep 29, 2008)

*Lindberg '34 Ford Roadster Pickup*

This shot shows where I removed the fender area between the frame/body and fenders/running board to allow the use of the straight exhaust headers:


Here I have the car sitting on its nose while the rear bumper and tail lights dry:


Front and rear suspension/differential after having Chrome Alclad applied to gloss black base coat:


Other parts in various stages of painting and assembly:


Thought I would go for a black chrome look on the spoked wheels with a bright chrome hub cap:


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

rtbeuke....Hey Guy....Nice looking work in those Pic's....I really like what you've done with applying the Alclad to the Part's....

You can't beat that $7.00 price at Olie's for this Kit.....
I picked up this Kit, as well as the '32 Ford Pick-up....Haven't done the '34 that your working on, yet...But, I did just Finish the '32 Pick-up....

These are some pretty neat little Kit's...And for the price,,,Well worth it....

Looking Forward to seeing How your's turns out....


MOE


----------



## rtbeuke (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Moe! I appreciate the compliments. Yeah I think I got the Ford pickup too as well as a couple of Dodge monster trucks for less than half the price elsewhere.

I would like to see how your pickup came out, have you posted it here?


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey, Tom.....

I just finished Posting Pic's of my '32 pick-up, Over in my Thread....MOE'S GARAGE....
If you get a chance check it out.....

I didn't post any WIP Pic's of it, But I've got some posted over at Ian's place....You know,,,,
The Barn door Inn site....You can check them out over there, If you want.....

Catch you LATER, my Friend....
And I'll be looking forward to seeing more of your work.....:thumbsup:


----------



## rtbeuke (Sep 29, 2008)

Moe, Heading over to your garage right now!


----------



## rtbeuke (Sep 29, 2008)

*Done!*

Ok, pretty much done with the exception of the framework for the soft-top.

I'm pretty happy with the way it turned out, especially considering this was more of a practice session to get back in the groove with using rattle cans for the finish.

This kit is very simplistic with a low parts count and some alignment problems but condisering these kits were produced from old molds, it can be built up into a pretty decent looking car.

As previously written, the kits chrome parts were stripped of chrome and then painted with the Alclad system. By varying the amount of chrome sprayed over the gloss black and tha angle the part was sprayed at, I was able to get the black chrome look I wanted on the wheels. Unforunately the flash from the camera washes out the difference from dark to bright chrome on the hubs verses the spokes.

So all thats left is the top's framework, some gloss black sprayed on it, then its on to the next build!


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Wow...Tom......
The '34 turned out Great....Awesome job on all of it, man...

Look's like you don't need anymore Practice, my friend....
Your well into the Groove of thing's now.....

I'll be looking forward to seeing what you build next....For sure....



MOE


----------



## rtbeuke (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Moe!


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

far out - I love the colors!


----------



## vcgresins (Nov 15, 2012)

Very nice work. the black chrome is cool looking!
Manny


----------



## rtbeuke (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Manny! It truly is amazing the effects you can get using Alclad. If you put a different gloss base color under the chrome, such as red, you can then have a red chrome. The less Alclad chrome you apply, the redder it looks.


----------



## rtbeuke (Sep 29, 2008)

scottnkat said:


> far out - I love the colors!


The colors were selected to show my granddaughter a combination she could use when she builds her next car.

She's 6 now and has been building snap kits with "poppi's" help for about 2 years. She can pretty much do them on her own but I use the Xacto Knife if it is needed. Too many memories of slicing my own fingers when I was young.

I need to get her started on painting with a brush first as I don't think she can use a rattle can yet. Maybe get her to try the airbrush.


----------



## rtbeuke (Sep 29, 2008)

*Granddaughter's Builds*

Thought I would show you some of my granddaughter's completed models.

As previously stated in above posts, we got her started building when she was 4 after she said one night to here dad while he was building a model: 

"Daddy I wish I was a boy so I could build models".

Both he and I told her she didn't have to be a boy to build models as there are lots of girls that build them. 

I started her with the Scooby-Doo Mystery Machine snap kit and she builds at least one or two snap kits a year now. Got to get her started on painting with a brush next. She has been working a little with the paint pens.

So here is a look at her work, with a little help from "Poppi" and Dad:


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Glad to see a youngin taking a interest in the hobby! Hopefully she will stick with it later down the road. The kits came out nice!


----------



## rtbeuke (Sep 29, 2008)

*Nexr Build -*

My Next build is a pair of Corvetes from the AMT 1:25 2012 Chevy Corvette Coupe and Convertible set.

I was a little disapointed that they are "Curbside" or "Showroom" kits with no engines. Didn't find the description on the bottom of the box when I was in store. :freak:

Bought them at Hobbytown USA in Chester PA and later found out that they are selling these kits at $5 more than list. :drunk:

They are much cheaper at one of the LHS here in Lancaster PA and/or online.

I guess the Hobbytown shops (franchises) have no choice in the pricing as they come pre-labeled with pricing. 

But I liked the subject as both I and the Corvette share the same birth year! :tongue:



Started painting the convertible in German Silver metallic enamel. Went to put the second coat and accidentally grabbed my can of Testors White Lightening lacquer and shot the model then realized what I had done when I saw the paint on the car start to lighten up.

Put it immediately in the dehydrator to get the paint to dry quicker and hopefully have no damage. It worked.


----------



## goofygriff (Jan 18, 2013)

Great job on the 34 roadster, but how did you get the 'marbleing' effect on the dashboard? Dashboards are my weak point and always looking for ways to make them look better.


----------



## rtbeuke (Sep 29, 2008)

To goofygriff,

I usually brush on a coat of Testors wood (light brown color) straight out of the bottle with a stiff brush and always in one direction so that it leaves a base-coat with ridges. 

I then come back and dry brush on Testors Leather, again straight out of the bottle, with a softer brush. After I load the Leather on the brush i draw it across a post note pad that I keep on the workbench just for removing paint from the brush. 

When i draw the brush across the base coat, I will usually try to move it as if I were following the grain on a piece of wood.

Finally I clear coat it with either Future floor polish or one of the Testors clear coats.


----------



## rtbeuke (Sep 29, 2008)

*2012 Corvette Convertible*

Been a while since I started the Vettes. I have been busy with other projects and am just getting back to them, so here are a few shots of the convertible.

Body is almost done. I have the base color, clear-coat, and wash in the panel lines and need to apply the decals, final clear coat then Black and Dark grey trim.

Have applied Alclad gloss black base coat and Chrome to headlights and the running light housings.

Seats have the light grey color coat and need to be masked for the dark grey, future, decals, and dull coat.

Need to mask and paint wind shield.



The interior has both the dark and light grey colors applied, black and chrome trime around the console areas, and needs the decals applied.



Sure wish these had engines as I really like to detail them.


----------



## rtbeuke (Sep 29, 2008)

*Convertible is done!*

I finally got some time to work on a few models over the last week and was able to finally finish the convertible in the AMT 1:25 2012 Chevy Corvette Coupe and Convertible two pack.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Glad you got time to finish this one up - it looks good


----------



## rtbeuke (Sep 29, 2008)

*Lindberg '32 Ford Street Pickup*

It's been a while since I posted and I got a little side tracked from finishing the 'vette as I just got the erge to work on a model that had an engine in it.

So I switched over to the Lindberg '32 Ford Street Pickup to try a few more things on a cheap kit in case I messed things up.

Goals were to open the doors and bed tailgate up and try making some hinges I saw online, Dryer fabric softner sheet on tonneau cover for a diffferent texture and to try out Aves Apoxie as I had never used it before.

As always stripped all kit parts of chrome and replaced with Alclad.

A drilled out a lot of the parts, such as the horns, carb intakes and exhaust stacks for better appearance.

Here's a shot of the engine:









The floor board had the gas, clutch and break pedals all molded in so I carefully removed them and added appropriate "linkage".









For the bed I cut styrene sheet and added to the outside to give it that "woody" look and added some chain to the tailgate:









To the doors and the top of the cab I added Aves Apoxie and gave it a Diamond tuck look:


















I'm very happy with the results even though there are a few "boo boos" in it but you just can't beat these low end kits to practice new techniques on.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Nice job! I like the diamond-tucked doors and roof


----------



## rtbeuke (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Scott!


----------

